# Just me or did this game get boring for you?



## Magik_Mike

When I first got the game I was on it basically every minute, chatting up all the villagers and collecting resources for the next time they needed items. I would never miss a move in sequence but now I?ve basically become the opposite. After I hit level 30 the game just started to feel repetitive and a bit boring. Getting a villager to friendship level20 seems like it?s gonna take forever and all the villagers ask for the same stuff over and over. Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## pocketbook

I still enjoy the game, but compared to New Leaf, I find it a bit repetitive. Maybe after the game is released worldwide, they'll update it and make it more interesting.


----------



## kayleee

Yeah I’m level 43 and I’m not really into it anymore. It’s a good way to waste time but other than that I don’t play it a ton


----------



## Bulbamander

Wow you guys are meta I'm level 21 and I thought I play it a lot ! It can be boring but I enjoy unlocking the new villagers and new furniture. You have to think hard about how best to spend your resources in order to upgrade and unlock more items and villagers. I find it rewarding in that sense. Maybe I will get bored by the time I'm level 30/43 aha.


----------



## WynterFrost

The only thing I'm tired of so far is catching the same bugs/fish everyday and having the same items in the marketplace all the time


----------



## zujika

ya i got sick of it like the week that it came out not gonna lie. 
thats how it is with every mobile game for me though
i just have too much going on irl recently, that it never really crosses my mind


----------



## shayx

I'm level 44 and still enjoying it.  Especially excited for the winter/Christmas event that I assume will be there.


----------



## likalaruku

It's no New Leaf, but it is at least far more entertaining than Wild World. It's possibly on par with Happy Home Designer & definitely better than your average free-to-play mobile game, with nonintrusive microtransactions that even Jim Sterling would probably approve of.

Differences from New Leaf + technical issues:
---------------------------------------------------------
*Requests refresh every 3 hours (2.5 hours if you ignore the 30 minutes you spend questing), but let's be honest, if they didn't make you wait, it would actually get boring faster. It's kind of like Trickster Online where if you play too much of it without pacing yourself, the repetition sets in quickly.
*It's pretty hard to miss when fishing or bug catching. The lack of struggle makes it less fun.
*Significantly smaller varieties of fish & bugs.
*NPC personality types have been reduced to 4, so dialog is more repetitive.
*Isabelle offers things that you can do from the hub, & what you can't do from there could easily be moved there. She feels like a placeholder who takes up space in the marketplace that would be better filled with an NPC actually selling something.
*Very few things on sale at the market every day. You'll see several of the same things daily.
*You can't plant trees or flowers.
*You can't dig up fossils.
*No threat of bees to add suspense to tree shaking. Also no furniture, or clothing drops. Bell drops are rare.
*No museum to fill.
*No item balloons to pop.
*Can experience horrible lag due to either shoddy wifi connection or lack of optimization for some phones & tablets.
*Can't be played offline.
*Shovelstrike Quarry can be pointless if you have the worst-ever luck with the RNG (random number generator). For the first 21 levels, I could only get essences. Basically, what shows up anywhere from what's on sale to what's being quested for is like playing with a slot machine.
*You can't design tents for the animals you're hosting. Nor can you design the inside of your tent.
*You can't have Isabelle erect art monuments anywhere.
*You can't make your own clothes or lay down tiles on the world.
*No deep sea diving for critters.
*Can't buy from friends boxes from the hub menu unless you're actually standing on the same map as them.
*Despite having the room outdoors for two huge rugs, it will only let you have one.
*Even after expanding your RV, between it & the two areas in front of the tent, you still have less room than you did in your New Leaf house.
*Unskipable post-quest cutscenes. There's only a few, so they get tiring after awhile.
*No fun of unlocking & upgrading shops. Plus only 2 are ever open at a time & only have 3 items, & no flea market.
*You can't try clothes on before you buy them.
*The download size & additional downloads after installing might put off some players.
*No traveling salesmen; Sahara, Joan, Crazy Redd.
*No Brewster, though I could see him eventually becoming a special NPC you attract for 250 leaf bucks like Nook & Slider.
*Drains battery power like crazy. Recommend playing while charging.

Edit: Removed a few things from the list due to having an outdated apk. Reworded everything because I was in a bad mood when I made the list.


----------



## tolisamarie

You can swap villagers out very easily, I do so several times a day! 

The tents are easy to build, but the essence requirements for tier 2 and 3 are much higher so the quarry is key to obtaining enough. I calculated that we will need 1520 essence (380 of each type) to build all 12 amenities to max level. If you are wasting quarry trips to get cotton or paper (which ARE options) you will regret it later.

I've played free mobile games before, and this game is pretty typical of the genre. Keep in mind that it is brand new and I'm sure more features will be added, like different types of bugs and fish, etc.

Oh, and requests refresh every 3 hours, not 2.5. 

Like all mobile games, it's not intended to be played for hours on end, just a few minutes here and there.

It's a shame that you've reached level 20 without even figuring out how to swap villagers in your camp, or realizing that resource gathering is actually an important strategy for advancement.


----------



## Magik_Mike

likalaruku said:


> Quite so. It's a huge downgrade from New Leaf, but a huge updrade over Wild World for me.
> 
> So what are the problems....
> *Requests refresh every 2.5 hours, but let's be honest, if they didn't make you wait, it would actually get more boring even faster.
> *Fishing is too easy, which takes away from the sport.
> *Bug catching is too easy, which takes away from the sport.
> *Not enough varieties of fish & bugs.
> *So many characters in the game, yet they all have one of 4 personalities & all say the exact same things based on that personality.
> *The limit of how many animals you can host at your camp, & the fact that you can't swap them out, makes unlocking new friends pointless.
> *By level 20, I'd already maxed out RV & tent expansions.
> *Isabelle is a complete waste of space in the market place, because you can access her features anytime from the hub. (To be honest, I think she's a placeholder for something else to be incorporated in the future).
> *Not enough things on sale at the market every day. Nook has really been pushing this white/red vase.
> *You can't plant trees.
> *You can't dig up fossils.
> *No threat of bees to add suspense to tree shaking. Also no bell, furniture, or clothing drops.
> *No museum to fill.
> *No item balloons to pop.
> *Horrible lag. Not sure if shoddy wifi connection is to blame.
> *Dependent on wifi, no 4G.
> *Can't be played offline.
> *Market goods are the same things over & over.
> *Shovelstrike Quarry is pointless. You can't get things you actually need like paper or cotton, only useless essences that are easily obtained from questing & you already have tons stockpiled despite furniture building.
> *You can't design tents for the animals you're hosting.
> *You can't erect art monuments anywhere.
> *You can't make your own clothes or lay down tiles on the world.
> *No deep sea diving for critters.
> *Can't buy from friends boxes unless you're actually at their camp.
> 
> 
> The closest thing you really get to a challenge that doesn't max out early in the game is that villagers always want large quantities of the things that are lowest in availability in increasingly higher quantities, like tiger butterflies, peaches, crucian carp, & horse mackerel.


Pretty much nailed it all in your comment. It’s just too repetitive and there’s not variety for fish, bugs, furniture and villagers. One thing you left out that annoys me is the huge wait times on some of the furniture and ammenities and the huge resource requirements.


----------



## likalaruku

tolisamarie said:


> You can swap villagers out very easily, I do so several times a day!



Explain how to swap hosted animals. I tried tapping on their names in the Contact menu, but no such options appear when you click their info.

There's never anything I need from the quarry. I have an insane amount of essences stockpiled, despite making furniture sets to unlock new animals. I only ever need paper & cotton, which I only ever seem to get in quantities greater than 1 from doing quests for 2 very specific animals.

By the time you've finish all the quests, a half hour has passed, so it will always say "moving in 2.5 hours."

If anyone does want a free mobile app they can play for hours/months on end, check out the 3 "Criminal Case" games. The trick is to make friends with as many people on Facebook who already play the games, send & receive energy for a week, then play. 

I'm still willing to be money that something will replace Isabelle in the market place.

I actually would like to know if anyone else is getting the choppy framerate lag. I live in an area with terrible wifi reception, but I'm also playing a potentially-beta apk on a Kindle Fire HD 10 tablet. It could be an optimization problem, a coding problem, the wifi, Amazon's annoying undeletable crapware running in the background.


----------



## tolisamarie

Funny that you mention replacing Isabelle because it sounds like you could benefit by consulting her guide.

Tap on the cat icon on the right side of the screen, tap the villager you want to leave then select "send home" then you'll have an empty spot with a + sign. Tap that + then select the animal you want to invite. Pretty simple.

If you have that many essence you must not have built many amenities yet. Build all the tier 2 ones, level them up to 5 then start the level 3's. I'm building the pool now - each level requires 50 essence and there are 5 of them. Believe me, you'll be scrounging for essence in no time. 

I get 5-8 paper from Apollo and Stella every time I just talk to them as they are both level 13. Same goes for cotton from Maggie and Tex. Each villager gives different rewards, so invite those villagers to your campsite.

Pay attention to the type of material each villager gives. Like I said, there is a strategy. Yes, the game is repetitive like all mobile games, but maybe you're bored because you can't figure it out.

Be smarter about how you play and you might enjoy it more.

I haven't experienced any lag on my Kindle fire with a strong Wi-Fi signal.


----------



## Katelyn

likalaruku said:


> Quite so. It's a huge downgrade from New Leaf, but a huge updrade over Wild World for me.
> 
> So what are the problems....
> *Requests refresh every 2.5 hours, but let's be honest, if they didn't make you wait, it would actually get more boring even faster.
> *Fishing is too easy, which takes away from the sport.
> *Bug catching is too easy, which takes away from the sport.
> *Not enough varieties of fish & bugs.
> *So many characters in the game, yet they all have one of 4 personalities & all say the exact same things based on that personality.
> *The limit of how many animals you can host at your camp, & the fact that you can't swap them out, makes unlocking new friends pointless.
> *By level 20, I'd already maxed out RV & tent expansions.
> *Isabelle is a complete waste of space in the market place, because you can access her features anytime from the hub. (To be honest, I think she's a placeholder for something else to be incorporated in the future).
> *Not enough things on sale at the market every day. Nook has really been pushing this white/red vase.
> *You can't plant trees.
> *You can't dig up fossils.
> *No threat of bees to add suspense to tree shaking. Also no bell, furniture, or clothing drops.
> *No museum to fill.
> *No item balloons to pop.
> *Horrible lag. Not sure if shoddy wifi connection is to blame.
> *Dependent on wifi, no 4G.
> *Can't be played offline.
> *Market goods are the same things over & over.
> *Shovelstrike Quarry is pointless. You can't get things you actually need like paper or cotton, only useless essences that are easily obtained from questing & you already have tons stockpiled despite furniture building.
> *You can't design tents for the animals you're hosting.
> *You can't erect art monuments anywhere.
> *You can't make your own clothes or lay down tiles on the world.
> *No deep sea diving for critters.
> *Can't buy from friends boxes unless you're actually standing near them.
> *Despite having the room outdoors for two huge rugs, it will only let you have one.
> *Even after expanding your RV, between it & the two areas in front of the tent, you still have less room than you did in your New Leaf house.
> *The same unskipable post-quest cutscenes over & over again.
> *No fun of unlocking & upgrading shops. Plus only 2 are ever open at a time & only have 3 items, & you can't trick your animals into buying them off you.
> 
> 
> The closest thing you really get to a challenge that doesn't max out early in the game is that villagers always want large quantities of the things that are lowest in availability in increasingly higher quantities, like tiger butterflies, peaches, crucian carp, & horse mackerel.



A lot of what you said is false.

Requests reset every 3 hours.
You can swap out villagers whenever you want and however many times you want. 
Clothes crafting will be released in the near future
You can play on 4G, I’m doing so right now.
You can get paper and other resources from the Quarry, I’ve done it.
You can get bells from shaking trees

You guys have to keep in mind that this is practically a beta/test run. This wasn’t meant to be the final version lol. Plus, it’s a mobile game. It’s not meant to be played for hours on end


----------



## Cheshire

I'm still not really bored with it, I just slowed down considerably because there's nothing new to unlock for now (which was my main motivation to keep playing). I hope there will be an update that adds villagers and furniture past level 37


----------



## likalaruku

Katelyn said:


> A lot of what you said is false.
> 
> Requests reset every 3 hours.
> You can swap out villagers whenever you want and however many times you want.
> Clothes crafting will be released in the near future
> You can play on 4G, I’m doing so right now.
> You can get paper and other resources from the Quarry, I’ve done it.
> You can get bells from shaking trees
> 
> You guys have to keep in mind that this is practically a beta/test run. This wasn’t meant to be the final version lol. Plus, it’s a mobile game. It’s not meant to be played for hours on end



Well the version I'm playing does not give bell drops from trees, only offers essences from the quarry, & always says 2.5 hours. Always. I may have an older version of the apk installed, or there could be slight differences in the android & itunes versions. It could also be that the game  does everything on random chance roll (RNG) & I have the most abysmal luck possible everyday on everything from quest items, to market items, to quarry items.



tolisamarie said:


> Funny that you mention replacing Isabelle because it sounds like you could benefit by consulting her guide.
> 
> Tap on the cat icon on the right side of the screen, tap the villager you want to leave then select "send home" then you'll have an empty spot with a + sign. Tap that + then select the animal you want to invite. Pretty simple.
> 
> If you have that many essence you must not have built many amenities yet. Build all the tier 2 ones, level them up to 5 then start the level 3's. I'm building the pool now - each level requires 50 essence and there are 5 of them. Believe me, you'll be scrounging for essence in no time.
> 
> I get 5-8 paper from Apollo and Stella every time I just talk to them as they are both level 13. Same goes for cotton from Maggie and Tex. Each villager gives different rewards, so invite those villagers to your campsite.
> 
> Pay attention to the type of material each villager gives. Like I said, there is a strategy. Yes, the game is repetitive like all mobile games, but maybe you're bored because you can't figure it out.
> 
> Be smarter about how you play and you might enjoy it more.
> 
> I haven't experienced any lag on my Kindle fire with a strong Wi-Fi signal.



I tried the thing you suggested with swapping. The game still does not give the option to send animals home. Isabella's guide on Host At Your Campsite also doesn't say anything about swapping them out or sending them home, only that you can "host them any time."

I have not met Stella. Maggie, or Tex yet. Seeing more & more characters from the Animal Crossing movie.


----------



## tolisamarie

So I guess you are the only person who can't swap out campers. 

When you Tap on the cat icon, then tap an animal's face, the Option to "send home" should come up. You can then add one by tapping the + sign.

Did you download a bad APK or something?








When I tap on Cherry, I get the option to send her home...






Then you Tap the + sign where she used to be and you'll see all the villagers you can invite (once you've met their requirements and hosted them once)

If you don't have this option, try uninstalling and reinstalling. If your game IS working properly and you simply can't figure it out, maybe this game isn't for you. Try something for ages 5-10 maybe?


----------



## shayx

You don't have to be physically next to friends to buy from them.  But because you are already bored of the game, I won't tell you how to do it without physically being next to them.  Maybe that'll give you another 5 minutes of entertainment.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I WILL tell you that the "cat" icon people are referring to is NOT the cat icon at the bottom of your screen, but it is the cat icon that only appears while you are at your campground site.  It appears at the RIGHT SIDE of the screen.


----------



## Noir

I'm not going to lie... I'm just turned off to the fact that it took up like 346 freaking MB. XD


----------



## likalaruku

tolisamarie said:


> So I guess you are the only person who can't swap out campers.
> 
> When you Tap on the cat icon, then tap an animal's face, the Option to "send home" should come up. You can then add one by tapping the + sign.
> 
> Did you download a bad APK or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I tap on Cherry, I get the option to send her home...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you Tap the + sign where she used to be and you'll see all the villagers you can invite (once you've met their requirements and hosted them once)
> 
> If you don't have this option, try uninstalling and reinstalling. If your game IS working properly and you simply can't figure it out, maybe this game isn't for you. Try something for ages 5-10 maybe?



Mine has no cat icon on the right at the camp & the menus look very different. & my animals level caped at 7. I must have an prototype leak or something (was there an E3 demo?). I did have trouble finding an apk, most of the links lead to pages that were dmca'd. I think I'll just wait for the official release (probably next week) & play it once a day.

I'm going on a 3 hour car trip around thanksgiving with my husband & kids, & I was hoping to avoid having to buy them new games for their 3DS before christmas. This just seemed like the right game to keep them preoccupied for the trip, but between the increasing lag, the fact that their kindles have no 4G, the fact that you can't play them offline, the fact that the wifi would have to be generated from our phones, & how fast this game drains battery power when you have 4 people in the car who all brought their electronics.... I was really hoping ACPC wouldn't have been an always-online streaming service. There are mobile games that you can play offline.

Okay, I get it. I was being snarky. I amended my list. Apparently my wording on some things was misconstrued & came off as pretty irritable, & on others, it was issues with the apk version. Most weren't necessarily pointing out the game's faults. I kind of mostly just ended up pointing out the differences between Pocket Camp & New Leaf & blending it in with some technical issues.


----------



## Licorice

That’s what happens when you play an app nonstop. They don’t have much to offer.


----------



## likalaruku

Licorice said:


> That’s what happens when you play an app nonstop. They don’t have much to offer.



It's nice that you get to play for a full half hour (Facebok games probably averaged at 5), but in that half hour, it does seem to drain my battery 40-60%

Last vacation, the kids were soooo preoccupied with their games (AC: New Leaf & Etrian Odyssey Untold 2) that they didn't ask to stop to use the bathroom even once.


----------



## Weiland

I haven't played it very much because it isn't my sorta game. It's good, yeah, but I found it a bit boring.


----------



## otomatoe

I do think it targets the younger audience like Animal Crossing in general, like kids and teens? I played for couple of minutes and never touched it again. But then again, it's depends on the person itself. I think this is just not my type of game I would enjoy in long run. But I gotta admit, the graphic and color schemes are extremely adorable and such pleasure to my eyes


----------



## Licorice

likalaruku said:


> It's nice that you get to play for a full half hour (Facebok games probably averaged at 5), but in that half hour, it does seem to drain my battery 40-60%
> 
> Last vacation, the kids were soooo preoccupied with their games (AC: New Leaf & Etrian Odyssey Untold 2) that they didn't ask to stop to use the bathroom even once.



What? I don’t even play app games.


----------



## Chick

Magik_Mike said:


> One thing you left out that annoys me is the huge wait times on some of the furniture and ammenities and the huge resource requirements.


Oh yes. I was so excited to know that it first came out in Australia, and I was hyped to play it and quickly downloaded it at first. But what you just said in the above quote is basically why I’m not interested in the game anymore. I wanted to craft a Polka-Dot _Stool_ and it took me 2 hours of a wait to actually get it. I’m also frustrated about the Leaf Tickets. You need Leaf Tickets to do EVERYTHING. This includes;
a) buying more market box space
b) buying fish and river throw nets
c) buying honey
d) buying more crafting spaces
e) speeding crafting amenities/furniture up
f) crafting special items
g) buying spare items to craft your furniture
And much more. The problem is that Leaf Tickets are extremely hard to get. The only way you could get them is to buy them, level up, or complete hard initiatives. Otherwise, you have to buy them. This annoys me.


----------



## Katelyn

Chick said:


> Oh yes. I was so excited to know that it first came out in Australia, and I was hyped to play it and quickly downloaded it at first. But what you just said in the above quote is basically why I’m not interested in the game anymore. I wanted to craft a Polka-Dot _Stool_ and it took me 2 hours of a wait to actually get it. I’m also frustrated about the Leaf Tickets. You need Leaf Tickets to do EVERYTHING. This includes;
> a) buying more market box space
> b) buying fish and river throw nets
> c) buying honey
> d) buying more crafting spaces
> e) speeding crafting amenities/furniture up
> f) crafting special items
> g) buying spare items to craft your furniture
> And much more. The problem is that Leaf Tickets are extremely hard to get. The only way you could get them is to buy them, level up, or complete hard initiatives. Otherwise, you have to buy them. This annoys me.



I agree with what you said to a point. They are very hard to get, but they aren’t necessary for most of the things you listed. You unlock market boxes as you level up. You can get the same fish and bugs with or without the nets and honey. The only real things you NEED them for is the limited/special items or to buy the other two crafting spaces. But other than that, the only other uses are for people who are impatient lol


----------



## Garrett

Yes, the leaf tickets are clearly for the less patient. 

I don't sit there waiting for furniture, glaring at my phone lmao. I order it then pick it up later or the next day. 

The only things I've spent tickets on are KK's stool and the two extra crafting slots. 

It's only the beta so we'll see what the official release is like. Fire Emblem Heroes has had plenty of changes and improvements over the months.


----------



## Antarc

im level 37 and i already have all the villagers i'm  a bit disappointed


----------



## shayx

This was an interesting read for me, especially considering how the game is somewhat monotonous right now:  http://www.shacknews.com/article/101949/data-mine-leaks-future-animal-crossing-pocket-camp-features


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Sort of, I don't bother reading the text that the villagers say anymore, just skip past it. I honestly stopped playing until I saw my partner playing it which got me back in.


----------



## Bulbamander

Working really hard on getting Stella at the moment. I'm level 24. I have no idea how you guys have unlocked all the characters so quickly, seriously, for Stella you need like 130 Cotton plus over 100 wood + other materials. I used Nintendo points to get most of the materials this time. To save up would have taken much longer. And I play the game around 1 - 2 hours per day.


----------



## Razzy

I think all AC games get boring. But that's why I love 'em.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

It's definitely an app game, which like many others have said, isn't meant to be played in a long stretch. I check on my game usually twice a day, more if I have a day off or bring my phone to the toilet. XD 

Usually my morning check-in is when I send quarry requests to everyone, so that by the time I play later I'll have enough help. And I do all my requests and refill the things I am low on (I try to keep 3-5 of every item) pick up my furniture, and set new furniture to be built. If I have all the items I'll invite a new villager. I usually check the marketplace as well to see if they have anything I want.

On my afternoon/night check-in I do all of my tasks, do a quarry run, get my furniture, move a new villager in, and do some scouting for rarer items, because in my experience they're more common at night. I'll check the marketplace again to see the new items and buy what I want.

Each day I can usually move in 1 villager, level up at least once, and get a really good stack of bells! So I mean, as long as you don't overplay it, it stays pretty fun, at least for me. But I am not super high level or anything, I'm in the 20's now, so maybe in the future I'll get more bored like I do with all app games. But for now it's maintaining it's fun for me. =]


----------



## visibleghost

nah i still like it, im level 49 lol. it's a mobile game and those are always repetitive so i didnt expect a billion dfifferent things to do tho i hope they add more villagers when the game is released worldwide bc while i havent gotten to level 20 yet w anyone im a pretty high friendship level w everyone and i dont have a lot of furniture to craft all the time so ive had to sell like 300 steel bc i had too much

- - - Post Merge - - -



likalaruku said:


> Explain how to swap hosted animals. I tried tapping on their names in the Contact menu, but no such options appear when you click their info.
> 
> There's never anything I need from the quarry. I have an insane amount of essences stockpiled, despite making furniture sets to unlock new animals. I only ever need paper & cotton, which I only ever seem to get in quantities greater than 1 from doing quests for 2 very specific animals.
> 
> By the time you've finish all the quests, a half hour has passed, so it will always say "moving in 2.5 hours."
> 
> If anyone does want a free mobile app they can play for hours/months on end, check out the 3 "Criminal Case" games. The trick is to make friends with as many people on Facebook who already play the games, send & receive energy for a week, then play.
> 
> I'm still willing to be money that something will replace Isabelle in the market place.
> 
> I actually would like to know if anyone else is getting the choppy framerate lag. I live in an area with terrible wifi reception, but I'm also playing a potentially-beta apk on a Kindle Fire HD 10 tablet. It could be an optimization problem, a coding problem, the wifi, Amazon's annoying undeletable crapware running in the background.



isabelle isnt as useless as you think, you should check out her guide instead of complaining about not understanding how to do things...

it's a good idea to save up essence because you'll need a lot of it to upgrade and build amenities, i currently have a lack of all essences except for cute. if you're not close to reaching the upper limit of essence or if you haven't upgraded all amenities to the max level you should save up.

quests dont take close to 30 minutes for me, maybe you should make sure to keep a few of each bug and fruit in your inventory or just lying on the ground so you don't have to wait or go hunting for them.

different animals have different main resources they will give you.

i don't have any trouble with lag but i'm playing on an iphone and my internet connection isn't constantly dead.

inviting certain animals to your campsite to get the resources you need is a good idea. here's a guide lol http://techbeasts.com/animal-crossing-pocket-camp-villagers-resource-list/



Chick said:


> Oh yes. I was so excited to know that it first came out in Australia, and I was hyped to play it and quickly downloaded it at first. But what you just said in the above quote is basically why I’m not interested in the game anymore. I wanted to craft a Polka-Dot _Stool_ and it took me 2 hours of a wait to actually get it. I’m also frustrated about the Leaf Tickets. You need Leaf Tickets to do EVERYTHING. This includes;
> a) buying more market box space
> b) buying fish and river throw nets
> c) buying honey
> d) buying more crafting spaces
> e) speeding crafting amenities/furniture up
> f) crafting special items
> g) buying spare items to craft your furniture
> And much more. The problem is that Leaf Tickets are extremely hard to get. The only way you could get them is to buy them, level up, or complete hard initiatives. Otherwise, you have to buy them. This annoys me.



leaf tickets are mostly used to speed things up. throw nets, honey, speeding things up and more market box space are really not necessary to play the game. i've spent my leaf tickets on more crafting space and both special furniture items (which do nothing but  lol) and if you only want to use them for basic things like crafting space, inventory space and whatever the tickets you get from leveling up and completing goals will more than suffice. if you spend 100 tickets on finishing building an amenity immediately instead of waiting 48 hours you'll run out quickly but if you have patience you will really not need to buy any leaf tickets at all.


----------

